

Hacking an ATM: How to Make an ATM Spew out Money - tgriesser
http://www.technologyreview.com/video/?vid=628

======
geoffbp
Interesting topic. if only it was as easy as Barnaby describes, wouldn't all
the different banks use different hardware/software configurations? also
consider CCTV recording, dye technology, etc.

In Australia, physical ATM attacks are preferred apparently

[http://www.smh.com.au/national/move-to-thwart-atm-gas-
bomb-a...](http://www.smh.com.au/national/move-to-thwart-atm-gas-bomb-
attacks-20090422-aels.html?page=-1)

[http://news.ninemsn.com.au/national/701017/explosions-at-
two...](http://news.ninemsn.com.au/national/701017/explosions-at-two-sydney-
atms)

<http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2009/08/13/2654709.htm>

as I was searching for those old articles I also came across:

[http://www.crimes-of-
persuasion.com/Crimes/InPerson/atm_scam...](http://www.crimes-of-
persuasion.com/Crimes/InPerson/atm_scams.htm) \- ATM Cash-point Scams using
"Lebanese Loop" Plastic Sleeves / Skimming Devices (which I initially thought
was a joke) and

[http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2006/09/programming_at...](http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2006/09/programming_atm.html)
\- from Schneier which is a good read.

~~~
bcl
He didn't say it was easy. It took him about 8 months of work, and he actually
had access to the machines in question.

And note, he is talking about stand-alone ATM machines (the kind you see here
in the US in out of the way stores).

------
kilian
Whilst in Barcelona, I saw more than one ATM with a blue screen or an Windows
NT logon screen. That freaked me out _way_ more than this video.

------
mynegation
Did not Mr. Jack expose himself to a possible threat of being kidnapped and
forced by certain people to um... "commoditize" the technology?

~~~
elai
Why bother with publicity if you can just develop it yourself?

------
cschep
Awesome. Can you just order an ATM up, and then start hacking on it?

~~~
ryanelkins
Sure, usually people that sell things like vending machines will sell the
types of ATMs you see at convenience stores. They aren't quite the same as the
ones the banks use, but they still hold cash.

------
lostiger
Is it legal? :)

~~~
pluies
I guess not :p

I don't know about the US in particular, but most countries have laws against
intrusion into computer systems, referred as "automatized data processing" or
the like. For example in France, you'd risk up to 3 years in prison and a
300,000€ fine for that kind of actions.

~~~
wtn
Don't mess with France. They gave Jérôme Kerviel a 4,900,000,000€ fine.

~~~
mrmagoo
He did a bit more then emptying an ATM though, didnt he!

